# Sin Sonido en Gnome con Systemd (Solucionado)

## omarelrockero1

Saludos amigos del foro, despues de un tiempo usando otras distros he decidido volver gentoo, quedarme y aprender, he hecho una nueva instalacion con systemd y gnome 3, todo handa perfecto por los momentos, execto el sonido, apezar de reproducir cualquier audio ya sea por mocp o el totem no suena nada, he activado los driver en el kernel (no como modulos) de la tarjeta integrada de audio, debe ser problema con pulseaudio no? que me recomendais aqui dejo algo de info:

# dmesg | grep -i sound

      [    0.066702] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

      [    0.424164]   No soundcards found.

      [    3.243053] systemd[1]: Stopped target Sound Card.

# lspci -k | grep Audio -A 2 

        00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Lenovo 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller

	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

         00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

# alsactl init

       Found hardware: "HDA-Intel" "" "HDA:10ec0662,17aa308c,00100101" "0x17aa" "0x308c"

       Hardware is initialized using a generic method

#  cat /proc/asound/cards 

                      0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7d00000 irq 27

 # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND_HDA 

CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048

Agradezco su apoyo y me disculpan mi desconocimiento  aveces hay distros que por su automaticismo mal acostunbran a uno el usuario  :Very Happy: 

----------

## quilosaq

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA#Mixer

Muchas veces es cuestión de activar canales de audio. Puedes usar alsamixer para hacerlo.

----------

## cameta

Si, comprueba que no esta el volumen enmudecido.

----------

## omarelrockero1

En alsamixer muestra un solo control el master y esta en full volumen no esta en mute, si con F6 intento elejir el dispositivo "0  HDA Intel PCH" me lanza que el dispositivo no tiene control "This sound device does not have any controls."

mas info:

$ pulseaudio -vvvv

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operación no permitida

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operación no permitida

D: [pulseaudio] core-rtclock.c: Timer slack is set to 50 us.

I: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Failed to acquire high-priority scheduling: No existe el fichero o el directorio

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: This is PulseAudio 8.0

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Compilation host: i686-pc-linux-gnu

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Compilation CFLAGS: -march=native -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wextra -Wno-long-long -Wno-overlength-strings -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wundef -Wformat=2 -Wlogical-op -Wsign-compare -Wformat-security -Wmissing-include-dirs -Wformat-nonliteral -Wpointer-arith -Winit-self -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wfloat-equal -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wshadow -Wendif-labels -Wcast-align -Wstrict-aliasing -Wwrite-strings -Wno-unused-parameter -ffast-math -fno-common -fdiagnostics-show-option -fdiagnostics-color=auto

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Running on host: Linux i686 4.4.6-gentoo #3 SMP Wed Sep 21 21:10:58 VET 2016

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Found 2 CPUs.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Page size is 4096 bytes

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Compiled with Valgrind support: no

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Running in valgrind mode: no

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Running in VM: no

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Optimized build: yes

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: FASTPATH defined, only fast path asserts disabled.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Machine ID is 08de093a2bcee4e554f4431757d7a7a7.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Session ID is 1.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Using runtime directory /run/user/1000/pulse.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Using state directory /home/prolemetal/.config/pulse.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Using modules directory /usr/lib/pulse-8.0/modules.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Running in system mode: no

E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Ha fallado pa_pid_file_create().

----------

## cameta

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio

Revisa estos manuales. Paso a paso. 

Sobretodo aconsejo que hagas los tests.

----------

## omarelrockero1

he seguido las guias pero aun sin sonido aqui muestro algunas de las pruebas:

$ aplay -L

 null

     Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

 pulse

     PulseAudio Sound Server

----------

## omarelrockero1

tuve tremenda falla mia segui desde el principio la guia https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA recomendada por "l33t" y rectifique la config del kernel y alli estaba el problema me habia hecho falta activar esto:

Device Drivers --->

    <*> Sound card support

        <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --->

            [*] PCI sound devices  --->

                Select the driver for your audio controller, e.g.:

                <*> Intel HD Audio  ---> (snd-hda-intel)

                    Select a codec or enable all and let the generic parse choose the right one:

                    [*] Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

                    [*] ...

[*] Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support

                    [*] Enable generic HD-audio codec parser

ahora si tengo sonido! agradecido por toda la ayuda...

----------

